# Egyptian outlaw in Luxor is 'more armed than the interior ministry'



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

A security source told Ahram’s Arabic website that wanted outlaw Yasser El-Hamboli and his gang have more firearms and ammunition than the Ministry of Interior.

The source, who did not want his identity to be disclosed, said El-Hamboli had imported numerous and varied weapons from abroad into Luxor and he now has a full arsenal.

In an attempt to force El-Hamboli to hand himself in, the police arrested his 13-year-old son Heshmat.

“On the son’s mobile phone we found pictures of imposing strange-looking firearms and ammunition,” the source said. “He’s more armed than the interior ministry.”

However, arresting El-Hamboli's son did not have the intended effect.

The father and a dozen armed men hijacked a vehicle carrying an aerostat(moored balloon) to use as a bargaining chip.

The source said that the police released El-Hamboli's son in return for the aerostat, which is owned by a tourism company.

From Ahram online


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

One thing that needs explanation. Nothing of this is the truth, or remotely reasembles reality. The Arabic language, and the Middle Eastern people who speaks it tells "stories" like in the bible. This is just the modern version of Ali Baba and the 40 thiefs. Is yasser real, yes of cause. Does he have more weapons than the interior ministry? unlikely. Does he know how to use those "sophisticated" arms, even if he accidently became an owner of some? unlikely. While he still provides for interesting tales around the evening fire, he will be around. If he actually hurts one single tourist, for example, he will be hunted down immediately. The military has more weapons than the interior ministry, and knows how to use them.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> One thing that needs explanation. Nothing of this is the truth, or remotely reasembles reality. The Arabic language, and the Middle Eastern people who speaks it tells "stories" like in the bible. This is just the modern version of Ali Baba and the 40 thiefs. Is yasser real, yes of cause. Does he have more weapons than the interior ministry? unlikely. Does he know how to use those "sophisticated" arms, even if he accidently became an owner of some? unlikely. While he still provides for interesting tales around the evening fire, he will be around. If he actually hurts one single tourist, for example, he will be hunted down immediately. The military has more weapons than the interior ministry, and knows how to use them.


You'd be surprised.............

Just last night I was "offered" the ownership of a very sophisticated "high tech" machine gun, German made I believe, for only 30,000.00 EGP............Looking at the item's picture on the guy's cell phone? I can assure you that not even the army got anything like that


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

A Land Cruiser that belongs to Viking Travel, and another vehicle owned by "Sarah Travel" were hijacked by armed thugs that are believed to be part of the same idiot's gang in Luxor earlier this morning in two separate incidents.

Thankfully though, only Egyptian staff that were on their way to pick tourists up were in the vehicles when that happened.......They took the cars, the staff's cell phones and then drove the cars away.......

Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | "ÇáÍãÈæáì" ÎØ ÇáÕÚíÏ íÎÊØÝ ÓíÇÑÊíä ÓíÇÍíÊíä ÈÇáÃÞÕÑ

As usual, no English links available......


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

In just 3 hours, "they" got the vehicles back, both the Land Cruiser, what appeared to be a "micro bus", and the local pick up that was used in the car jacking earlier...........

The article says "Security forces" executed the operation, but watching the video on the article they look like it was Special forces (Egyptian version of the SAWT teams), not the "ordinary" police.......

Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ÈÇáÝíÏíæ.. Ããä ÇáÃÞÕÑ íÓÊÚíÏ ÇáÓíÇÑÊíä ÇáÓíÇÍíÊíä ãä ÎõØ ÇáÕÚíÏ

No English link available, but there is a video thumbnail if anyone's interested, just scroll a bit down..........

Watching the video.........Something just doesn't sound right :confused2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> In just 3 hours, "they" got the vehicles back, both the Land Cruiser, what appeared to be a "micro bus", and the local pick up that was used in the car jacking earlier...........
> 
> The article says "Security forces" executed the operation, but watching the video on the article they look like it was Special forces (Egyptian version of the SAWT teams), not the "ordinary" police.......
> 
> ...


Yes, the "Special forces" seem a bunch of posers to judge by that video. What's with the 2 hanging from the back of the "Viking" vehicle? They've seen too many films!  Either that or the whole thing is staged for a photo-op


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Yes, the "Special forces" seem a bunch of posers to judge by that video. What's with the 2 hanging from the back of the "Viking" vehicle? They've seen too many films! * Either that or the whole thing is staged for a photo-op*


Exactly what I thought.........

The article says that the security forces managed to get the vehicles back_ in less than three hours after a violent chase and heavy exchange of gunfire_........But watching the video, I can't see any signs of ANY gunfire, mind you a "heavy" one 

Also in the video, the guy driving the Land Cruiser is telling the cameraman to "Video the back of the car" where the 2 idiots were hanging from the vehicle LOL! Posers for sure :lol:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

This is not in Luxor, but it is very close to it 

_Jean Francois (A 35 years old Canadian tourist) was shot on his "right side" while being in a vehicle taking him to the "Abeydos?" temple in Sohag.

He was taken to Deshna's "central" hospital, which could not provide the needed care for him.

He's being transferred to Luxor's international hospital now with "heavy" guarding procedures._

On Al-Ahram Gate, and as usual, no English links available 

????? ???? ???? ???? ???? ????? ????? ????? ?????? ?????? - ????? ???????

No further details available, will post any updates if "they" let any out 

Sorry if there are any translation errors!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

> He's being transferred to Luxor's international hospital now with *"heavy" guarding procedures.*


Not just one step behind! But bloody MILES behind!!!

Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! :frusty:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

From AMAY:

"An Egyptian security official says a Canadian tourist who was caught up in a family feud has died of his wounds.
The official says 24-year old Jeff Francois, who lived in Cairo and was an employee of the Institute of Canada, suffered respiratory complications because of a gunshot wound and died on Saturday.

Francois was shot on Wednesday when members of a feuding family opened fire on his car when his driver refused to stop at an illegal checkpoint in the town of al-Samata.

The official spoke on condition of anonymity because he wasn't authorized to speak to the media.

Family feuds and violent revenge attacks are common in southern Egypt, where many families take the law into their own hands, refusing police intervention."

I'm not sure how accurate the above is as a friend of mine worked with Jeff at the British Columbia Canadian International School, where he was Assistant Principal. Anyway, a young life wasted by brainless idiots


----------

